# Red Handed



## Mattuk

How about this for being caught in the act!


----------



## hassell

You never said if you just shot it or just posting a picture? Anyways if you did Congrats. on the hunt!!


----------



## youngdon

Nice pic Matt. That'll teach him.


----------



## On a call

So was he/she running off with the catch ? Not very long gaurd hairs on that red ?


----------



## Mattuk

No a friend sent it to me. The sod was running off with it 50 yards from the release pen!


----------



## On a call

Ah yes...red handed for certain.

Was he dropped like a bad habit ?


----------



## youngdon

Dirty little buggers!!


----------



## Mattuk

I would think so.


----------



## youngdon

How many are they releasing a year Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Not to sure Don, 1000 maybe nothing big.


----------



## On a call

Nothing big...that sounds to me rather large.

If you were to buy a or a few pheasant what do they cost ?


----------



## Mattuk

In what way Brian? As a chick, poult or an adult bird to be shot?


----------



## youngdon

No hunting license required?


----------



## Mattuk

To shoot game in England you'll need a game license, cost $9. At least I think you still do!


----------



## youngdon

I assume they are releasing them to be shot by hunters that pay for the privilege.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes they may shoot 6 days over the season of 100+ birds each day. When released they are free to roam.


----------



## youngdon

Seems like more of a slaughter than a hunt.


----------



## Mattuk

Its driven shooting Don, pass shooting. Guns one end of the wood or cover crop beaters the other end. As the beaters move forward the birds flush and fly over the guns, you pick the sporting shots of 30 yards high or more. They are not turkeys they are going like rockets! On some estates the birds look like song birds their are that high almost out of range. Once you've finished a drive those birds are not flushed again you move on to the next drive. Its not buy 10 birds and the owner hides them while you wait.


----------



## youngdon

That's good to hear, we do that with pheasants also but I've always seen the drivers have guns as well. But nowhere near that number of birds.


----------



## HowlinRed

I saw that kind of shoot on TV one time. It was very interesting. The shooters didn't know for sure when the birds would fly over as I recall. They had to be pretty quick on the gun.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> I saw that kind of shoot on TV one time. It was very interesting. The shooters didn't know for sure when the birds would fly over as I recall. They had to be pretty quick on the gun.


Well said. Thank you HR.


----------



## youngdon

We always did it on grain fields of one sort or another.


----------



## HowlinRed

If I recall correctly the shooter appeared to be out in the country somewhere and these "rockets" like Matt said, would come flying over very quickly. There was a good bit of missing going on.


----------



## youngdon

Geez I miss pheasant hunting.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> In what way Brian? As a chick, poult or an adult bird to be shot?


My referance was to the price for adult birds. Say if you were to buy them for personal use.

As for shooting those missiles, my hat is off. My best two shots were measured off at over 60 and short of 75 yards. Both were pass shots with birds being jumped behind me at about 500 yards and they were flying into a drainage area. I was amazed I even took them down. I was in high shool at time hunting with my trap shooting coach in Gernell, Iowa. I was shooting my own reloads. Trap loads using red dot powder and 5/6 shoot mix.

Again..those were my best two shots. I missed a few more ha ha.

For those who shoot consistantly at over 30 yards and they are pass shots I am well impressed, if they can do better than 50 % my hat is off !


----------



## youngdon

Were these both on the same day Brian? If so it was a good day for sure.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> My referance was to the price for adult birds. Say if you were to buy them for personal use.
> 
> As for shooting those missiles, my hat is off. My best two shots were measured off at over 60 and short of 75 yards. Both were pass shots with birds being jumped behind me at about 500 yards and they were flying into a drainage area. I was amazed I even took them down. I was in high shool at time hunting with my trap shooting coach in Gernell, Iowa. I was shooting my own reloads. Trap loads using red dot powder and 5/6 shoot mix.
> 
> Again..those were my best two shots. I missed a few more ha ha.
> 
> For those who shoot consistantly at over 30 yards and they are pass shots I am well impressed, if they can do better than 50 % my hat is off !


Some good shooting Brian you could do that all day long here for the right money! A good shot should be around 75%. But we all have bad days.

Pheasants.
Eggs $0.57
Chicks $1.36
Poult $5.20
Adult bird $8

Partridge
Chicks $1.92
Poult $6.4

Thats each and the best I could find out for you.


----------



## On a call

Don, I generally was behind my pointer and shooting jumped birds. Those two shots were taken in differant years. We would go out there the week after Thanksgiving. Durring high school I really was into pheasant hunting.

Matt, Those are reasonable prices per bird, in my oppinion. When you go on a hunt...are the hunters paying for all the birds released ? Or do they pay for the birds they shoot ? And 75 %, does that mean if that shooter had 20 shells he would come in with 15 birds ? Do most of the guys shoot 12 gage guns ? Do the beaters ever use dogs ?


----------



## Mattuk

If its a private shoot that has 12 guns they pay for it split 12 ways, there could be 13 guns but 2 only have half gun membership so if there was 12 shoots per season they both get 6 days. If you are buying a one off day on a commercial shoot and its a 200 bird day 10 guns then you maybe paying $40 a bird or more. Yes I think a good shot should shoot 75% or above on a days shooting.


----------



## youngdon

Boy that could add up fast.


----------



## Mattuk

And thats not a big day or top of the range shooting!


----------



## HowlinRed

If you owned your own land and bought your birds for $ 8.00 ea. could you hunt them any way you wanted?


----------



## Mattuk

Sure. What did you have in mind HR?


----------



## HowlinRed

You buy the land and I'll buy the birds and we'll both kill'em.


----------



## Mattuk

Sure at god knows how many $000's an acre! Boy do I get the rough end of the stick!


----------



## HowlinRed

Well, you get to keep the land.


----------



## Mattuk

I think I'll stick to the free deer stalking!


----------



## youngdon

Nice try HR. The land would be much cheaper here in the states, depending where you bought it of course. And just think of the money you would save on airfare.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...no doubt about that one Don ! But then...just think about all the wine and beer mmm.

Matt...so what happens to the unshot birds ? Could I follow behind those guys







....


----------



## youngdon

Geez wouldn't you miss NW Ohio.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Yeah...no doubt about that one Don ! But then...just think about all the wine and beer mmm.
> 
> Matt...so what happens to the unshot birds ? Could I follow behind those guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


What's missed or not shot at is for the next shoot, if your looking to shoot 6 200 bird days then you'll release 3000. Then at the end of the season its the wild breading stock. Some will be caught up and put into laying pens to collect the eggs from then released to have a late wild brood.


----------



## Mattuk

You boys should get together, get a team of 8 to 10 guns, work out a budget and let me find you a days pheasant and partridge shooting for next season!?


----------



## On a call

Sounds good to me.

However after seeing the footage of those other guys....I would need a new outfit of clothes. Those guys dress like gentleman.


----------



## Mattuk

I only shoot game in tweed!


----------



## On a call

If I wore tweed to hunt around here in I would be a ball of cocklebur. However I am not opposed to the idea.

I am currious. In general how are we Americans viewed as hunters compared by those around you ?


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry Brian you'll have to run that one past me again, How I view you or how other people over here view you or how you match up to against an English hunter?


----------



## knapper

Before they put in the lead shot ban I was able to get doubles two times one season with a 20 ga. double barrel. The were both accidents.


----------



## catcapper

I'll edit some words out for you Call---

"In general how are we Yanks viewed as hunters by those around you ?"

[ ] Bad Hunters

[ ] Good Hunters

[ ] Excellant Hunters

[ ] A bunch of mean mamer jamers

[ ] Daniel Boone taught us all how to hunt and skin-- thats why Skip wears that funny look'in hat.lol.


----------



## Mattuk

I think I'll just leave you boys to sort it out yourselves!


----------



## Mattuk

If you don't hammer me I may post a photo of how one should look when shooting game!


----------



## On a call

Thank You Dave ! Well done.

Matt...sure go ahead. We can all use a leason in proper attire.


----------



## youngdon

I don't know what to say Matt except that I'll wait right here for the photo.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I don't know what to say Matt except that I'll wait right here for the photo.


The trouble is Don I don't have a photo so I'll have to dress up and get Roberta to take a photo which would leave me feeling an idiot, maybe I'll go stalking in tweed and hope to add a deer to the photo!


----------



## youngdon

You might want to get at it then,LOL .


----------



## HowlinRed

Yeah Matt, wheres the bloody photo.


----------



## On a call

The bloke has been busy chasing Roberta around.....


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Yeah Matt, wheres the bloody photo.


Any more lip and you'll get bugger all!


----------



## Mattuk

The things I have to do!


----------



## youngdon

Nice knickers Matt. Really, A shirt and tie..............I.......................I...................................I feel so uncivilized. On a driven bird hunt through (i presume) flat fields, I could wear a tie, I said COULD. Hiking in the mountains or even the desert chasing( I use the term loosely) after quail, deer or elk... I don't see it.

What are the benefits of wearing tweed Matt ? And don't say because you look dashing.

WOOL: it's what ewe wear!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bravo!!! Matt fear not what we may think but what we think we may look like. HA YD wants to wear camo and blend in at a Village People Concert. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Bigdrowdy1 thank you, I didn't know Don swung that way!!!

Don you should never shoot game in anything other than a shirt and tie its just not cricket! And yes tweed, some of us can pull it off better than others dear boy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not sure he knows either!!!! LOL


----------



## youngdon

All this from a guy in knee socks and knickers and another who "smokes sausage" for a hobby. HHMMM !


----------



## youngdon

OH sorry I forgot about the hat with the strings tied in a neat little bow on top....if that don't scream "special", what does. Do your gloves have a string on them too ?


----------



## Mattuk

No they are sewn into the jacket! The trousers are called Breeks Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not a hobby I just enjoy eating it. LOL been thinking about making up some more here in the future got everyone around here asking for it plus gotta get Ebbs and Chris some made up. Might make up some ground jerky stripps while i am at it. YD you said HHMMM!!!! To that I say UUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Not a hobby I just enjoy eating it. LOL been thinking about making up some more here in the future got everyone around here asking for it plus gotta get Ebbs and Chris some made up. Might make up some ground jerky stripps while i am at it. YD you said HHMMM!!!! To that I say UUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!! LOL


Sounds good to me!


----------



## On a call

You two should talk how to make it . Matt being over seas could do on the deer he just took.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> You two should talk how to make it . Matt being over seas could do on the deer he just took.


To late Brian the game dealer has it now.


----------



## youngdon

How about the next victim ?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> How about the next victim ?


Could do Don, I fancy doing some venison chilli in taco shells! I do like the cash too! Need to find a muntjac they always go in the freezer!


----------



## youngdon

Rodney (Bigdrowdy1), makes some awesome summer sausage and jerky.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Rodney (Bigdrowdy1), makes some awesome summer sausage and jerky.


Is jerky moist or dry like biltong?


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Could do Don, I fancy doing some venison chilli in taco shells! I do like the cash too! Need to find a muntjac they always go in the freezer!


Well then go get one goof. lol

and Taco's for dinner....had moose that way last night MMMMM


----------



## Mattuk

Does moose taste different Brian?


----------



## On a call

Well it does not taste like chicken..at least any chicken I have ever eatten.

It does however have a very mild flavor. Even though it is a deer it is not as strong as our whitetail. I would rate it in flavor alot like beef or close to elk.


----------



## HowlinRed

Dang Matt, all you need now is one of those crooked stemmed pipes and someone named Watson at your side.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> Dang Matt, all you need now is one of those crooked stemmed pipes and someone named Watson at your side.


Well done HR! I can't believe its taken this long for someone to say that!


----------



## HowlinRed

Someone would have gotten to it sooner or later. Just think, if you change the hat you could pass for someone playing Bobby Jones in the 1928 British Amateur. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

You can keep your camo(I have lots of it and really like it, even Roberta has a camo coat!) and I'll stick with tweed!


----------



## youngdon

HowlinRed said:


> Dang Matt, all you need now is one of those crooked stemmed pipes and someone named Watson at your side.


Very dapper Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Roberta looks good in her tweed coat, just the coat tho!!


----------



## youngdon

My guess is that she never reads your posts.


----------



## Mattuk

No she reads them. You might find a Robertauk soon!


----------



## youngdon




----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


>


She might join up Don.


----------



## youngdon

Wow sorry I totally wasn't putting the letters together. We'd be glad to have her.


----------



## Mattuk

I've been trying to come up with a name for her but every one I mention she said was inappropriate!


----------

